# Photobucket Grrrrr



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Photobucket have just restricted my account as 100% of my usage was for 3rd party image hosting i.e. here It's ok they inform me I can upgrade my account ( yeah alright go on then , Not )

Has anyone else experienced this and can anyone recommend a less annoying free site to use as an alternative. Also is it easy to transfer the pictures to another site as I have over 700 on photobucket. I have found photobucket to be increasingly annoying for some time now but this is the last straw so a good time to find an alternative Thanks guys


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

https://postimage.io/


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

PB are the pits

Been using Imugr for over a year and not one single problem.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys , not only have they stopped me using any further image links they have removed the links to any previous pics in my past posts (see below link).
How infuriating , but if i'd like to pay them $59 a year it will all be ok , yeah right good luck with that, i've downloaded my album and will be going elsewhere.

Bl**dy photobucket :angry:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104275-resurrected-omega/&do=embed


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I got fed up with them about a year ago, despite being a premium (paid) member.

Joined Flickr, and never had a problem. Much easier to use and available 99% of the time. Easy to upload whole albums too


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@andyclient If you're prepared to pay @Roy £5 per annum, you can host your photos in albums on the site's gallery.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sod it, I'll start over. This forum's editor is impossible to use.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It gets worse. Someone on TZUk posted that PHotophucket users are all seeing error images indicating they have to upgrade to their account to allow third party hosting.



> Photobucket is acting up. See the Friday thread today, everyone is hitting "third party hosting" limits and being asked to subscribe to a paid plan. Is imgur the next best thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Chromejob said:


> Sod it, I'll start over. This forum's editor is impossible to use.


 What's wrong with the editor? I've never had a problem with it?

we have been discussing the PB situation here 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/112615-photobucket-above-500/&do=embed


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Pb is done. The upgrade fee for 3rd party access is $400. Ain't. Going. To. Happen.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Flickr - dead easy to use, hardly ever down and completely free, with almost unlimited storage :thumbsup: Or Roy's of course - the main reason I don't use this sites hosting is because I'm lazy and already had Flickr :yes:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy said:


> What's wrong with the editor? I've never had a problem with it?
> 
> we have been discussing the PB situation here
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/112615-photobucket-above-500/&do=embed


 Short answer: 1. enter a paragraph of text, e.g. "i love me some watches, yes I do." 2. paste in a quote from another user, e.g. (quote)David loves him some watches oh yes he does. (/quote) 3. type some more original text at the bottom, e.g. "and I loves me some cats AND cheese, um-hm." The new paragraph becomes part of the quote. My attempts to cut the text from the quote and put it below always resulted in deletion of the entire quote. could not excise only my paragraph text to save my life.

THIS is why a manual, BBcode editor is needed. GUI, WYSIWYG is great for non-technical users, but for this experienced word processor veteran, it's maddening when selection of text etc doesn't work worth a damn. After 10 mins of trying to edit, I had to abandon and start from scratch. :taz: :bash: :evil9kf: :cursed: :russian_roulette:

But screw it. It's Friday, classic US girl group songs are playing on my Chromecast, my my Kingston is gleamin' like a beacon. [IMG alt="hoto:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/photo.gif.498133fde94d8fdfbe6e48958a82e76c.gif[/IMG] :thumbs_up:










Oh, this is Andy's thread. Silly me, I thought i was updating my thread about "Photophucket." :crazy5vh:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/112118-anti-photobucket/&do=embed


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed

:rltrlt:

It's 1700 here, is that *too early to start swilling the gin & tonic*? Hope not, already finished my first glass, second on the way.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

graham1981 said:


> Flickr - dead easy to use, hardly ever down and completely free, with almost unlimited storage :thumbsup: Or Roy's of course - the main reason I don't use this sites hosting is because I'm lazy and already had Flickr :yes:


 USED to be you could only access X GB of your photos unless you paid US24.95 per year, then you had unlimited ... if you let it expire, they didn't delete your images, only let you access the "top X GB" of your storage. Nice deal.

Flickr is full featured for photographers (how many people want to see the EXIF data of photos, and filter and search based on EXIF data?), Imgur will probably become the new kind of social media image sharing.

But, _Brothers and sisters, in this moment of severe Internet crisis, let us gather 'round the RLT hearth, raist a toast to Roy, chip in £5 for gallery permissions, and TheWatchForum.co.uk will provide shelter from the storm, and a haven for our images. What say ye? _

:rltrlt:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I really don't understand why members are still using Flickr and Imgur and other hosting sites when we have a perfectly adequate one here on the forum......which you can also use to post pics to all other forums you may belong to...and so much easier and quicker than all the others


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I really don't understand why members are still using Flickr and Imgur and other hosting sites when we have a perfectly adequate one here on the forum......which you can also use to post pics to all other forums you may belong to...and so much easier and quicker than all the others


 Thanks Rog. :thumbsup: (See my signature)

Been using Imgur for quite a while. Last year I signed up for TWF hosting but it never even crossed my mind that I can use this hosting for other sites, I guess I thought (wrongly) that this was for TWF only..........DOH!!! :bash:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Apparently Photosodit's change has impacted Amazon, eBay, and other commerce sites.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40492668


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Like the article mentions at one point, they'll probably be down the pan after a few weeks. I think it's called 'commercial suicide'.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Like the article mentions at one point, they'll probably be down the pan after a few weeks. I think it's called 'commercial suicide'.


 I hope so. They've destroyed a huge historical resource in internet forums.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Like the article mentions at one point, they'll probably be down the pan after a few weeks. I think it's called 'commercial suicide'.


 This ^ is almost certainly going to happen, and it serves them right :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested in an alternative to Photobucket, apart from the usual flickr, imgur etc, I've just started using pCloud. I already had an account anyway, but I only opened it to share a couple of skiing videos that were too large for my Dropbox. I've uploaded some of my watch collection photos, just to try it out. I posted a few on here today and it seems to work fine. I'll probably sort them out into folders to get a bit more organised when I get time, so the pics I posted today might disappear when the links are broken, but I just wanted to see how easy it was to use before uploading too much stuff.

There are no adverts or pop ups on pCloud, and I've got 11Gb of free storage, so no down sides as far as I can see.

:thumbs_up:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey Davey, it may be just me ? but I cants see your pictures , this is what I see just a jpg ref, and I do like looking at your colour collection . 

deano

The only time I wear a watch for longer than one day is during my monthly work trips to Austria, and my preferred choice is usually one of these:



















I'm off again next week, so I'll probably give the latest incoming another outing, the mighty TW Steel Volante:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

deano1956 said:


> hey Davey, it may be just me ? but I cants see your pictures , this is what I see just a jpg ref, and I do like looking at your colour collection .
> 
> deano


 Thanks for letting me know mate. That is strange, they display fine on my laptop when I post 'em? Looks like I will have to think again on this one, I've also got a flickr account so I'll just use that instead (when I get round to uploading my pics, of course...)  I don't want to deprive you or anyone else of my, er, "interesting" collection :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Thanks for letting me know mate. That is strange, they display fine on my laptop when I post 'em? Looks like I will have to think again on this one, I've also got a flickr account so I'll just use that instead (when I get round to uploading my pics, of course...)  I don't want to deprive you or anyone else of my, er, "interesting" collection :laugh:


 Have a look at postimage Dave it seems ok and you can create desperate folders


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Have a look at postimage Dave it seems ok and you can create desperate folders


 Will do mate, thanks :thumbs_up: (Just out of interest, what are "desperate folders"...?)


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Will do mate, thanks :thumbs_up: (Just out of interest, what are "desperate folders"...?)


 Stupid predictive text on my phone . Meant to write separate folders


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Stupid predictive text on my phone . Meant to write separate folders


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

The forums' gallery is the best thing going ! the "cloud" is a farce for sites like " google" to use YOUR photos ! vinn


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Testing imgur. The app still doesn't do the bbcode so won't work easily everywhere


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Thanks for letting me know mate. That is strange, they display fine on my laptop when I post 'em? Looks like I will have to think again on this one, I've also got a flickr account so I'll just use that instead (when I get round to uploading my pics, of course...)  I don't want to deprive you or anyone else of my, er, "interesting" collection :laugh:


 Could be because you are logged in to that site with your browser so you're authenticated and can see them. Thems that's us who ain't authenticated on that site, we are shunned. Desperate folders indeed. Check that your images on that site are set to "public" or "anonymous access," meaning that anyone on the internet can see them if they have the link (i.e. the link is used on a forum).



it'salivejim said:


> Testing imgur. The app still doesn't do the bbcode so won't work easily everywhere


 I don't think the app does it, but if you used a mobile browser to visit the site, you'd get it. But the BBcode is easy peasy nice 'n cheesy. The forum recognizes and converts the classic IMG tag on the forum, so just wrap your URL to the images (e.g.


http://imgur.com/blahblahbah

 with the IMG and /IMG tags contained in [square brackets]. Like this but with square not squiggly brackets: {img}http://imgur.com/blahblah/yadayada.jpg{img} and the forum software does the rest when you submit.

Most forums support the basic IMG tag so just knowing how to type it is easy.

FWIW, when I pasted in a link to a real pic with {img} (not the real BBcode), the editor found the image by following the link, and then converted it to a pic right off. This could make it difficult if you want to append "s" or "m" or "l" to the filename to control the size of the image. Might have to edit it in another window or app.

So if you don't want your image to be small, medium, or large, just paste the image link in, and watch the editor do its magick.


```
[img=https://i.imgur.com/pjMUNqos.jpg]
[img=https://i.imgur.com/pjMUNqom.jpg]
[img=https://i.imgur.com/pjMUNqol.jpg]
```


































Full-size image without "s" "m" or "l":


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Could be because you are logged in to that site with your browser so you're authenticated and can see them. Thems that's us who ain't authenticated on that site, we are shunned. Desperate folders indeed. Check that your images on that site are set to "public" or "anonymous access," meaning that anyone on the internet can see them if they have the link (i.e. the link is used on a forum).


 Thanks for the tip mate, I thought my pics were set to public, but I might be wrong (wouldn't be the first time :laughing2dw: ). I'll have a play with flickr next week and see if that works any better.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the URL is only one way to post. it's still part of the " the cloud ". vin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> ```
> [IMG]https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/attachments/74099[/IMG]
> 
> There's a liability to being an old fart who remembers 14.4 kbps modems (heck, my first was a 2400 BAUD modem), Mustang BBS software, QWK mail and forum packets and reader/editors. Se habla MNP-5.
> ...


----------

